# I Just Pulled the Trigger on an AHP AlphaTIG 200X



## MrWhoopee (Apr 20, 2018)

I've been lusting after a TIG, watching Youtube reviews and comparisons, reading specs, watching CL and generally being obsessed. I bought a full 80 cf argon cylinder off CL for $100 a few weeks ago, figuring it would kill me if I bought the welder first and didn't have argon. I'd decided it had to be an AC/DC machine and had settled on the HF Vulcan ProTIG 200, based on good reviews and the ability to return it to the store instead of having to ship (and pay). Then I ran across a ChuckE2009's review of the AHP AlphaTIG 200x....






It gets similar reviews from others, and is about $100 less than the Vulcan with much more sophisticated controls.

Here's the unit.
https://www.amazon.com/AHP-AlphaTIG...&qid=1524236751&sr=1-2&keywords=alphatig+200x

After much fretting, stressing and agonizing, I pulled the trigger this morning. It comes with a 3 year warranty (including return shipping for the first 30 days). I purchased the 4 year extended warranty for an additional $17.94, which kicks in when the original warranty ends and includes return shipping. Total price, including shipping, extended warranty and tax, was $775.68. Projected ship date is May 31. Now comes the hard part....


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Apr 20, 2018)

Awesome! My brother has had one for a couple years and he has nothing but good things to say about it.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 20, 2018)

The Everlasts are nice too- related company I believe
Mark


----------



## MrWhoopee (Apr 20, 2018)

markba633csi said:


> The Everlasts are nice too- related company I believe
> Mark


I looked at the Everlasts, but I couldn't justify the price difference.


----------



## BGHansen (Apr 20, 2018)

I've got the same welder, never had a problem with it other than user-related issues.  I've welded 0.023" steel without too much of an issue.  I've had mixed results with Aluminum, but it's me, not the welder.  Congrats, you'll like the machine.

Bruce


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Apr 20, 2018)

Good idea about extending the warranty, you are dealing with electronics. I just bought a Magnum (Hugong) Wave 200 ACDC , a clone of the ESAB 186, from a local tool store chain. If you read the threads I posted on "Getting started with TIG" here , Welding Tips and Tricks  http://forum.weldingtipsandtricks.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=13098 , and Welding Web http://weldingweb.com/showthread.php?699709-Getting-Started-with-TIG. That will give you a list of consumables .

Good luck, I'm just going to finish painting the welding cart for the little welder.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Apr 20, 2018)

Downwindtracker2 said:


> Good idea about extending the warranty, you are dealing with electronics. I just bought a Magnum (Hugong) Wave 200 ACDC , a clone of the ESAB 186, from a local tool store chain. If you read the threads I posted on "Getting started with TIG" here , Welding Tips and Tricks  http://forum.weldingtipsandtricks.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=13098 , and Welding Web http://weldingweb.com/showthread.php?699709-Getting-Started-with-TIG. That will give you a list of consumables .
> 
> Good luck, I'm just going to finish painting the welding cart for the little welder.



Thanks for the links. I did quite a bit of welding as an employee (stick, mig and tig), and even more when I opened my own shop. Before we could hire a welder, I was it. By appearance, my steel/stainless was about an 8, aluminum a 6, but all of it structurally sound. It's been over 20 years, hoping it's like riding a bicycle. TIG is by far my favorite. Maybe that's just because of the type of work I've done and maybe it's because you can go back over a weld without adding more filler.


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Apr 20, 2018)

You'll a good deal further ahead of me. I've just used stick at work and I have a MIG for home.  I had wanted to weld some SS brackets up for my ATV. Since I'm retired and couldn't do it at work, that would have involved buying another bottle of tri-mix for the MIG. There are times when I miss work, like when I have to buy steel and bolts.  So I looked for used DC stick welder. That big ol' Westinghouse would have taken up half my shop. These little inverters are amazing.

You know you got a great deal, the factory door price is pretty close to what you paid.


----------



## jbolt (Apr 21, 2018)

Congrats on the new welder.

My AHP 200x arrived a few weeks ago. I have only had one chance to play with it and so far it seems decent. It has been 33 years since I have TIG welded and I'm really rusty. Eyes are not what they used to be either. It seems to me that the arc on the inverter is not as sharp as the refrigerator sized Miller TIG welder I used in the 80's. or its just my eyes.

They did upgrade the torch cable to a super flexible type which is nice. I didn't like the foot pedal so I got one of the SCC pedals. Much better.


----------



## DSaul (Apr 21, 2018)

I've had the older version of that machine for a few years and have been very happy with it, but I would like to have the high freq. pulse that the new version has.  I swapped out the original torch for a CK9 with a superflex cable, since most of my welding is on .035" or thinner chromoly tubing.  I still use the original 17 series torch for aluminum or heavier steel welding.  I didn't care for the original pedal, so I switched it out for this one from USA Weld http://www.usaweld.com/AHP-TIG-Foot-Pedal-p/c910-0725.htm


----------

